# Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Ihr habt ja bestimmt alle in den Nachrichten mitbekommen was einer der besten und genialsten Mode Designer zu Adolf Hitler gesagt hat, also im Prinzip hat er gemeint das er ihn toll findet?? Jetzt würde mich eure Meinung interessieren kann man so einen Man das verzeihen und es auf den Alkohol schieben da er ja ziemlich blau war als er das gesagt hat oder soll er nie wieder Mode machen dürfen!

Wer das Video nicht kennt, bitte sehr: Galliano filmed saying 'I love Hitler'

Und nach Kretik von @quantenslipstream hier die uncut Version: YouTube - John Galliano's Anti-Semitic Comments (Subtitles)


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war!*

Ich finde das schon komisch. Er war sehr betrunken (machte zumindest den Anschein) dann kommen irgendwelche Leute quatschen den komisch an und filmen alles. 
Keiner weiß z.B. was die zu ihm gesagt haben.

Ich finde die ganze Situation merkwürdig. Die Äußerungen gehen natürlich absolut nicht.


----------



## Xyrian (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war!*

Warum sollte er deswegen keine Mode mehr machen dürfen? 
Was hat das denn damit zu tun, dass er Hitler toll findet?  Wenn er nun Hakenkreuze auf seine Klamotten nähen würde wär das eine Sache, aber so... 

Gruß


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war!*

Naja das man Hitler toll findet ist nicht gerade intelligent usw. 
Das sein Arbeitgeber ihn dann feuert ist durchaus gerechtfertigt. Dann muss er eben alleine Mode machen.
Aber vielleicht sollte er erstmal sein (vermeintliches) Alkoholproblem/Drogen in den Griff bekommen. 
Aber vielleicht muss er auch leiden um künstlerisch tätig zu werden, wie das eben so oft der Fall ist sind Künstler nicht immer ganz "normal".


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

So habe ein Update gemacht und das Beweisvideo eingefügt falls es jemand noch nicht kennt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Es ist ja nicht nur so das er den Gasmann aus Wien toll findet, er ist ja schon mehrfach wegen rassistischer Äusserungen aufgefallen. Wer im Suff solche Äusserungen von sich gibt dürfte von der Gesinnung wohl auch nicht weit davon entfernt sein. Kein Unternehmen von Welt kann sich so einen " Mitarbeiter " leisten ohne sich selbst damit zu schädigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja bestimmt alle in den Nachrichten mitbekommen was einer der besten und genialsten Mode Designer zu Adolf Hitler gesagt hat, also im Prinzip hat er gemeint das er ihn toll findet??



Viele finden ihn toll, frag mal die Palästinenser. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich eure Meinung interessieren kann man so einen Man das verzeihen und es auf den Alkohol schieben da er ja ziemlich blau war als er das gesagt hat oder soll er nie wieder Mode machen dürfen!



OK, aber eben weil er blau war, hat er das gesagt, was er denkt, das hätte er sicher nicht gesagt, wenn er die Kontrolle hätte.
Im Suff erkennt man den wahren Charakter eines Mannes (ist doch so, oder?)
(Ich suff erkennt man auch, ob die Frau willig ist )



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wer das Video nicht kennt, bitte sehr: Galliano filmed saying 'I love Hitler'


 
Gibts da auch eine Uncut Version? Mich nervt das Gepiepse, daher würde ich auch nie US Talkshows gucken.

Edit:
jo, geile Sprüche. 
Schade, dass man die Frauen nicht sehen kann.
Oder gibts noch ein Video von einer anderen Perspektive?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Uncut Version eingefügt aber auf dein Verantwortung @quanti.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Ich greif das noch mal auf, sieht man auf einem anderen Video, mit welchen Frauen er spricht, sind das vielleicht schwarze oder halt keine weißen?


----------



## widder0815 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Für die Weltwirtschaft war Hitler die rettung damals , so ist die traurige Warheit ... hinterher (besonderst heute) kann man als mister Oberschlau drüber herziehen .
Weltwirtschaft im Eimer --> Ahh , hallo herr Hitler --> über 50mio Leichen --> Weltwirtschaft Floriert wieder  ... so sieht es aus , als wenn den Weltkonzernen Menschenleben was bedeuten ... das Morden geht heute immer weiter (Geld Geld Wirtschaft --> scheis auf Menschen )


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Es gibt nur das ein Video, hat wohl einer mit dem Handy geschossen. Seit es die Dinger gibt muss man echt vorsichtig sein was man so erzählt, besonders unter Kollegen wenn man mal wieder etwas über den Chef her zieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*



widder0815 schrieb:


> Für die Weltwirtschaft war Hitler die rettung damals , so ist die traurige Warheit ... hinterher (besonderst heute) kann man als mister Oberschlau drüber herziehen .
> Weltwirtschaft im Eimer --> Ahh , hallo herr Hitler --> über 50mio Leichen --> Weltwirtschaft Floriert wieder  ... so sieht es aus , als wenn den Weltkonzernen Menschenleben was bedeuten ... das Morden geht heute immer weiter (Geld Geld Wirtschaft --> scheis auf Menschen )


 
Kriege sind aber eher schlecht für eine Wirtschaft als gut und wie man heute an der Bankengeschichte sehen kann, braucht man keinen Diktator, um die Reichen zu Superreichen zu machen und den Wert des virtuellen Geldes um den Faktor 1000 höher ansteigen zu lassen, als die real erwirtschaftete Leistung der Welt.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur das ein Video, hat wohl einer mit dem Handy geschossen. Seit es die Dinger gibt muss man echt vorsichtig sein was man so erzählt, besonders unter Kollegen wenn man mal wieder etwas über den Chef her zieht.



Jep, das ist richtig, daher habe ich auch immer einen Störsender in der Tasche.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Vielleicht hätte Adolf ihn ja zu einem Kaminabend eingeladen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Das klingt jetzt sehr zweideutig.


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Schwul und Hitlerfreund, passt das denn überhaupt?


----------



## widder0815 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kriege sind aber eher schlecht für eine Wirtschaft



mit krieg Hebt man die wirtschaft an ... --> Waffenloby etz. ... das beste Heutige beispiel sind die Amys ... Wirtschaft = der Rubel muss rollen und das tut er ooh ja 
das ist aber nicht nur heute so , sondern schon tausende von Jahren wenn man die Geschichte sich anschaut .


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Das gilt aber nur für das Land, das nicht aktiv beteiligt ist, denn das Geld für den militärischen Einsatz muss ja irgendwo herkommen.
Und wenn der Staat Waffen kauft, bzw. herstellen lässt, kostet das Geld, andere Industriezweige, die Steuereinnahmen generieren, fallen weg, also auch Steuereinnahmen.
Am Ende musst du Geld drucken, damit du den Einsatz finanzieren kannst und das ist dann der Anfang vom Ende deiner Wirtschaft und von deiner Kreditwürdigkeit.


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*



> mit krieg Hebt man die wirtschaft an


 Das mag in einzelnen Wirtschaftszweigen stimmen insgesamt aber nicht. Ansonsten wäre die USA wirtschaftlich in einem besseren Zustand. 

      "Kriege sind eigentlich nie gut für die Wirtschaft. Dieser Mythos  entstand nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg, als es hieß, der Krieg habe Amerika  aus der Großen Depression der 1930er Jahre geführt." J. Stiglitz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt sehr zweideutig.


 Es darf jeder rauslesen was er will, ist ja ein freies Land



> Das gilt aber nur für das Land, das nicht aktiv beteiligt ist, denn das Geld für den militärischen Einsatz muss ja irgendwo herkommen.


Den Amis hatten wir doch auch den Ausflug nach Kuwait mitgesponsert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Man muss aber auch sagen das durch Kriege die Wissenschaft b.z.w. die Erfindungen extrem beschleunigt werden. Was dann natürlich auch Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft hat, Raketen, Düsenjäger, Radar, Penizillin und und und


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Eigentlich auch egal, das liegt daran, dass das Militär das größte Budget hat und daher werden wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, bzw. Entdeckungen immer erst nach militärischem Nutzen überprüft, bevor man sie "in die freie Welt" lässt.
Sowas kannst du natürlich auch dem Volk gut verkaufen und weiterhin Angst schüren, denn der "Feind" hat ja auch gute Wissenschaftler.
Damals.... ja ja, damals..  habe die Amis mit ihren deutschen Wissenschaftler () auch an neuen Waffentechniken geforscht und die Sowjets mit ihren deutschen Wissenschaftlern () haben das gleiche gemacht und den eigenen Leuten hat man Angst gemacht, wie stark und erbarmungslos der Gegner ist, so hat niemand Fragen gestellt, wieso da so viel Geld verpulvert wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Schwul und Hitlerfreund, passt das denn überhaupt?



Es gibt meines erachtens nach keine Situation, aus der man Hitler uneingeschränkt aus rationalen Gründen gut finden kann. Wem er nicht (gewollt oder ungewollt) geschadet hat, dem wollte er zumindest schaden.




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen das durch Kriege die Wissenschaft b.z.w. die Erfindungen extrem beschleunigt werden. Was dann natürlich auch Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft hat, Raketen, Düsenjäger, Radar, Penizillin und und und


 
Nö.
(Details & weitere Diskussion im passenden Thread)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Was heißt "Nö", natürlich ist das so das der Krieg die Wissenschaft beschleunigt und damit die Wirtschaft ankurbelt, besonders wenn der Krieg zu ende ist und die Erfindungen für alle zugänglich werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

"Nö" heißt, dass Krieg keine neuen Entdeckungen bringt und der Grundlagenforschung i.d.R. gar nichts bringt.

Preisfrage an dich: Was heißt wohl "(Details & weitere Diskussion im passenden Thread)"?

/back to Galliano


----------



## Icejester (9. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja bestimmt alle in den Nachrichten mitbekommen was einer der besten und genialsten Mode Designer zu Adolf Hitler gesagt hat, also im Prinzip hat er gemeint das er ihn toll findet?? Jetzt würde mich eure Meinung interessieren kann man so einen Man das verzeihen und es auf den Alkohol schieben da er ja ziemlich blau war als er das gesagt hat oder soll er nie wieder Mode machen dürfen!


 
Tja, was soll wie die Meinung der Leute dazu sein? Es wird sich ja bei so einer Frage sicherlich keiner hinstellen und sagen, der Mann hätte damit recht gehabt. Also wird es nur Antworten geben, die sagen, daß die geäußerte Meinung überhaupt nicht geht. Wenn es aber nur eine mögliche Antwort gibt, ist leider auch die Frage danach hinfällig. 

Und ob er weiterhin Mode machen dürfen soll? Tja, keine Ahnung. Was hat eine politische Einstellung oder einfach nur Idiotie mit Mode zu tun? Meines Erachtens nichts. Ich habe auch schon wieder vergessen, für welches Label der Mann arbeitet. Und so wird's wahrscheinlich vielen Leuten gehen. Der Firma kann es daher auch ziemlich egal sein. Sowas läßt sich aussitzen. Und ich wette, in weiteren drei Monaten habe ich auch den Namen Galliano wieder komplett vergessen. Mal ehrlich: Wer interessiert sich überhaupt für Modedesigner als Personen? Wichtig ist doch, daß die Klamotten gut aussehen und vielleicht irgendwo das richtige In-Label aufgestickt ist. Mode ist etwas wahnsinnig oberflächliches (wenn auch schönes) und daher macht sich auch niemand über so eine Entgleisung große Gedanken. Dafür sind die Leute, die _hinter _den Entwürfen stehen, einfach zu unwichtig.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Schwul und Hitlerfreund, passt das denn überhaupt?


 
Das habe ich mich auch lange gefragt, bis ich vor Jahren mal die erste erzkatholische Nazi-Tucke kennengelernt habe. Wie man drei so unterschiedliche und konfligierende Lebensstile in einem Menschen vereinigen kann, ist mir zwar immer noch nicht ganz klar, aber es kommt vor. Es gibt halt auch viele Schwule mit so einem Uniform- bzw. Militärfetisch. Da paßt es dann natürlich wieder ganz gut zusammen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Das sollte in den neuen Duden aufgenommen werden "erzkatholische Nazi-Tucke"!


----------



## acc (12. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

was soll man schon von dem halten? der ist ganz offensichtlich ein idiot, sonst wüsste er, dass er damals selbst im ** gelandet wäre aufgrund seiner erscheinung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. März 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von der Äuserung von John Galliano das Adolf Hitler ein guter Mann war! + Beweisvideo*

Was heißt denn gut oder nicht? Wer legt dafür den Maßstab? JEder hat andere prioritäten. 
Hitler war ein MEnsch wie jeder andere auch, und im endeffekt war das publikum dass ihn regelrecht vergötterte, schuld an dem geschehen, nicht er selber. Hätte niemand auf Ihn gehört... Alleine ein Mann kann keinen Krieg verursachen, geschweige denn führen


----------

